# quarantine and cycle at the same time?



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

can i start cycling my 29 gallon and start quarantining fish a couple weeks after? how should i quarantine corals?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

quarentine corals by just letting them sit in the qt tank for 7 weeks without fish in the tank, the parasite ich will die, as well as let you determine the health of the coral. If you don't have the lights to put on your qt for the corals, just move the lights during the night to the qt tank and keep them running 24/7. That way you can have lighting in both tanks during qt. And of coarse hypo the fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't try to cycle & q-tine in the same tank simultaneously.

While the show tank is cycling, the fish should be in a separate tank for quarantine. As for the corals, observe them very closely before you buy them. look for tiny snails, crabs, brown/black colored bands, transparent & colored flatworms, and torn and/or infected areas. Avoid specimens with bleached spots.

After all that, the corals can be given a freshwater dip for 30 seconds while being shaken. That should get rid of a lot of the troublemakers you don't see. After that they can be put into their own q-tine tank or the main tank if you feel lucky. Don't add fish for a good month & a half afterward.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks guys


----------

